# What is Your Wood Turners Finish?



## TonyL (May 6, 2015)

I was hoping some would share their General Finished WTF process. 
I have been turning more wood pens lately and have good results with straight CA, CA & BLO, and Pens Plus. I can't say the same for the WTF. 

I am letting it dry at least 15 minutes between coats (oh yeah, I seal the ends with thins CA just in case) , applied at least 7 to 10 coats of WTF, then go through the MM to 12k process etc. In fact, I let the final coat cure for 3 full days before any wet sanding.

I applied it to amboyna.

Thank you!


----------



## Charlie_W (May 7, 2015)

Can't help you Tony. 
I have only been using CA ln wood pens with the exception of a very few where I have applied a sanding sealer, then Beall buffed. Olive wood is one that comes to mind.


----------



## LoneOak (May 7, 2015)

Tony, where did you get amboynia?  I have 3 Dan Wesson 1911 firearms with Amboynia burl grips and would like to get some pen blanks to turn to go with my guns.  

I live in Lithia Springs not to far from your local in Alpharetta so we might have to get together sometime and share some turning experiences.  I am brand new at it and just now getting a shavings pile going on!

I sure would like to be able to make a pen to match the grips on this gun.






I have two more guns with grips by the same artist and he picked out the wood for this one based on the looks of the other ones I already had.  I realize that you may not see many pics of firearms on this site put I put it there for reference only and if it offends anyone I will remove it.


----------



## avbill (May 7, 2015)

I'm a lacquer guy


----------



## kenmic (May 7, 2015)

*WTF*

I have used General Finishes WTF in the past. It was easy to apply and came close to a CA finish in appearance. It required a little more application time, followed by a gentle 3600 MM sanding and liquid polish.  One day, I was cleaning up the ends of a finished wooden blank when the WTF began to peel off. Examination of the 15 coats, revealed more of a thin film than a durable protective finish. 

 After much experimenting and some initial frustration, I have turned to using CA for a finish. This is not an indictment against  WTF or any other finish. Many turners, for various reasons,  use alternatives to CA with beautiful results and are very satisfied. It is a matter of what will work best for you.


----------



## kenmic (May 7, 2015)

*WTF*

Tony, you might ask  bandsawbox as to the procedure he uses for WTF. He produces some beautiful results.


----------



## Simsonicole (May 7, 2015)

I have to ask...what is WTF?

I'm a CA finish girl...and as I am new to pen making...sticking with what I know...but always willing to learn more


----------



## TonyL (May 7, 2015)

Thank all. It looks like I may have been too aggressive with my sanding. I will also consult BandsawBox.

Here's the link for WTF (at least this one brand):
https://generalfinishes.com/retail-...ding-sealers/wood-turners-finish#.VUtTwu9FDIU


----------



## TonyL (May 7, 2015)

I just watched their videos again. I wasn't too aggressive with my sanding. However, I wet my MM, where as the demonstrator did not.


----------



## TonyL (May 7, 2015)

*Where did I get the Amboyna*

Hi Dan:  Would love to turn any time.
I bought it from Classic or Exotics - very nice blanks.

I also just bought six from a fellow hobbyist who is in Washington State. They are arrived yesterday.




LoneOak said:


> Tony, where did you get amboynia?  I have 3 Dan Wesson 1911 firearms with Amboynia burl grips and would like to get some pen blanks to turn to go with my guns.
> 
> I live in Lithia Springs not to far from your local in Alpharetta so we might have to get together sometime and share some turning experiences.  I am brand new at it and just now getting a shavings pile going on!
> 
> ...


----------



## lyonsacc (May 7, 2015)

Ed posted this video on exotics

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=E1Kflo93eCM

Hopefully that takes you to the right one


----------



## TonyL (May 7, 2015)

Thanks. It is it.


----------



## raar25 (May 7, 2015)

Tony I have typically applied more like 20 coats of WTF and I use only oooo steel wool after to knock down any dust bunny's  Than I use black bisson past wax.  Gives a nice finish but it is not CA so the gloss and depth is more natural.


----------



## TonyL (May 7, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## Old Codger (May 7, 2015)

Tony...I'm


----------



## Old Codger (May 7, 2015)

Tony...I'm with you... I LOVE WTF!  Although it takes a little longer than CA, it has NO of the other CA issues and I've found it works just as well and lasts just as long under wear.  I've used it on other larger projects, but have switched to WOP in many instances for bowls, platters, etc. as it does dry and allow more coats in a shorter period of time with similar results...  Haven't tried WOP for pens, but maybe next time...  Thanks for sharing and safe turning to you!


----------



## TonyL (May 7, 2015)

thank you..what is WOP?


----------



## Band Saw Box (May 8, 2015)

I hope I gave  you some insight on how I apply WTF, it was nice to talk with you about it.


----------



## TonyL (May 8, 2015)

Thank you Dan; I am going to give it  try this weekend!


----------



## shastastan (May 11, 2015)

I tried WTF, but it took too long in terms of lapsed time.  I read about one method where 6-7 thin coats were applied with a minute or so between coats.  Then a light sanding was done with 600 grit.  Then, another 6-7 coats.  Finally a buffing.  I thought the results were okay but not spectacular.

I had been using PSI gloss sealer, but it congealed in the can before I could use very much of it.  Reading a review of it on PSI, a guy said that he was using a 50-50 mix of Deft and lacquer thinner.  Since I already had those I decided to give them a try. I knew that mix would provide a durable, lasting finish.  Here's how I do it.
1. Apply a coat with the lathe off.
2.  Turn lathe on 2800 rpms for 2 minutes.
3.  Buff for about a minute with old lint free dish towel.
4.  With the lathe still running, apply another coat, wait a minute, and buff a minute.
5.  Repeat step #4. 4 times.

I just mix a small amount in an airbrush paint jar.  Works for me, YMMV.


----------



## wyone (May 11, 2015)

WOP=Wipe On Poly finish


----------



## TonyL (May 13, 2015)

Thank you for the detailed process!


----------

